# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My Introduction



## RedForeman (Jul 12, 2004)

Hello, my name on the net is RedForeman... 

I've been a long standing member of the newsgroups, and have been getting my hands wet now for about 3 1/2 years... I want to show you a couple of my tanks, and some of my fish... Nothing extravagant, but I like them.

My current fish, tanks, are as follows
-10g planted with breeding Kribs, 3 kuhli loaches and 1 albino bristlenose named goldie
-10g Q/hospital tank with 15 lemon yellow lab babies
-29g M/F Kribs, 5 baby kribs almost 1" long, 6 neons. Planted with Java Fern, Hornwort, Anubias nana and barteri, red crypts, and a sprout of wysteria.


----------



## RedForeman (Jul 12, 2004)

Hello, my name on the net is RedForeman... 

I've been a long standing member of the newsgroups, and have been getting my hands wet now for about 3 1/2 years... I want to show you a couple of my tanks, and some of my fish... Nothing extravagant, but I like them.

My current fish, tanks, are as follows
-10g planted with breeding Kribs, 3 kuhli loaches and 1 albino bristlenose named goldie
-10g Q/hospital tank with 15 lemon yellow lab babies
-29g M/F Kribs, 5 baby kribs almost 1" long, 6 neons. Planted with Java Fern, Hornwort, Anubias nana and barteri, red crypts, and a sprout of wysteria.


----------



## RedForeman (Jul 12, 2004)

my 29g CO2, 65W PCF, 6500k, growing like crazy tank


----------



## RedForeman (Jul 12, 2004)

Female Krib


----------



## RedForeman (Jul 12, 2004)

Here it is... still learning the forum....


----------



## RedForeman (Jul 12, 2004)

my 55g, with jaws in it...


----------



## RedForeman (Jul 12, 2004)

This is Gorby... He's a Red Devil, or Midas Cichlid. He's 14.5" long, 4.5" thick, 10.5" tall, and he bites like a mutha... He is in a 65g tank and yes, needs a 130g minimum... but he's not really mine, so I'm just fish-sitting.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey Red! Welcome to the Wet Thumb! I'm really glad to have you here. Your pictures look great. I bred kribs for a while. They are a lot of fun.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Nice tanks Red. Glad to see someone else from Tennessee here. I too have raised Krib and plan to again. I just set up a 20gal tall I think I might use for my pair of Kribs to raise in.

Hawk


----------



## RedForeman (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey Hawkeye, yep, just another ******* from the Great state of Tennessee.... where you from?

Nice to talk to you...


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I live just out side of McMinnville. I go to Cookeville for most of my supplies. There the best fish and plant store in this area. I hardly ever get to Nashville or Chattanooga, Heck I only go to town once a week. LOL Hope to see you here often. Feel free to ask as many questions as you like.

Hawk


----------

